# Old foundation and old farming equipment???



## woodswalker (May 10, 2010)

Pic of foundation...


----------



## woodswalker (May 10, 2010)

Old parts and pump handles....


----------



## woodswalker (May 10, 2010)

alittle bit closer shot


----------



## woodswalker (May 10, 2010)

My mom thinks this was used to churn butter???


----------



## woodswalker (May 10, 2010)

Another closer view...


----------



## woodswalker (May 10, 2010)

Now those are some big shoes!!!  We also found the old leather harnesses that would have went around the horse....the leather was in real bad shape so we didn't keep it.
    Also found pieces of a ladies shoe...old style button up shoes....leather was intact and buttons but nothing else....we'll being going back to this one for sure!!


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 10, 2010)

Amanda, 
         I'm surprised that you _didn't_ find any older bottles there from the looks of the iron and horseshoes, they should be there somewhere for sure.....Good luck when you do go back.                              Joe


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 10, 2010)

woodswalker ~

 Neat stuff.  In the top-center of the second photo is what appears to be a buggy/wagon "step-up." Is there any wording on it?  I've heard those are quite collectible.

 SPB


----------



## woodswalker (May 10, 2010)

Sodapopbob.....I'll have to look when I get home and I will let you know tomorrow...Going back out there tonight I think.  

    And heck yeah there were so many old bottles the more I dug the more I found...I just kept getting sidetracked with everything else we were finding....

 Theres a dry creek bed at the base of the hill with lots of broken glass in it...can't wait to get back out there...I have no idea who owns the land so hopefully no one gets upset and shoots me!! 

 Amanda []


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 10, 2010)

Here's one of those "Buggy Steps" that is currently on e-Bay and looks "similar" to your's. Check it out! And just in case you get shot, this is a good place to write a will and leave everything you've found so far to me.   Lol   []

 SPB

 e-Bay http://cgi.ebay.com/Antique-Cast-Iron-Horse-Drawn-Wagon-Buggy-Step-2-/220588137399


----------



## woodswalker (May 10, 2010)

Oh My goodness...thats exactly what I have...with some sort of attachment to it....I just remembered all that stuff was in the truck of my car and ran out there to look but it is covered with mud and rust....
  I was going to put it in our hotsy parts washer but I think that would ruin it....Any ideas on what I need to clean these up?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 10, 2010)

I'm just fooling around here and testing my photo editing skills. If this image uploads as I hope it will, I'll leave it. If not, I intend to delete it. Anyway, here's a cropped image of your buggy step for comparison to the e-Bay example.

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 10, 2010)

Regarding the cleaning ~

 Please do not use a wire brush on anything!  But you might try a good soaking with WD-40 or similar rust remover first, and then a good scrubbing with a plastic scrub brush of some kind. Followed by a light application of some kind of gun oil.

 SPB


----------



## woodswalker (May 10, 2010)

Looks like you did a good job on the photo editing and looks like the same thing I have!!  I don't know if I'll get it cleaned up to pretty but I'll try and get new pics up tomorrow....I'm so excited now I can't wait to leave work and head back out!!!!![]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 10, 2010)

Geez ... It looks like I'm just a wealth of knowledge today. I didn't know I had it in me. But it's either this or thin out my garden corn sprouts that I need to do, but I am not looking forward to being on my knees for two hours.

 Anyway, I think your mom was right about the butter churn handle. It sure looks like part of the glass examples to me. If so, it's too bad you didn't find the jar.

 Link to photo ... http://dairyantiques.com/Dazey_Butter_Churns.html   (Once opened - scroll down).

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 10, 2010)

Oops! I missed this one from the same site. I bet this is it!

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 10, 2010)

For comparison to the above ...


----------



## woodswalker (May 10, 2010)

That does look like it....the one I found seems like its longer tho...the part that sticks down in the jar....just from looking at the 2nd pic where I'm holding it... I don't know if you noticed the old pump handle there..and some sort of auger or drill next to it.....
  And I have been looking all over to try and find out what the things are with the holes in them...they're to the right of that giant wrench....
   Any ideas.....but don't let me keep ya from your gardening with all my questions!!!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 10, 2010)

It's interesting you should mention that - because I was just researching those items, plus the long handle item on the left. It appears they "may" be parts from an antique Buggy Jack ... although I'm not 100% sure. But this would certainly be an area worth researching.

 SPB

 e-Bay http://cgi.ebay.com/Old-Ashland-Wagon-Buggy-Implement-Jack-/230464991499?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Folk_Art&hash=item35a8c8b10b


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 10, 2010)

For comparison to the above ... (I hate scrolling back and forth).


----------

